# More insulator advice please!



## farmgal (Mar 18, 2011)

More insulators on craigslist...Any worth anything..she has 35 from ceramic to glass..These are the pics...Sorry a bit frazzled..dealing with a flooded yard and making corned beef dinner...


----------



## farmgal (Mar 18, 2011)

Pic 2 farmgal...d'oh!


----------



## farmgal (Mar 18, 2011)

Pic 3....I really appreciate your advice...I'm still green!! Farmgal


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Mar 18, 2011)

What's she asking for them fg?  ~Mike


----------



## farmgal (Mar 18, 2011)

Here's the ad..... I have a collection of glass and porcelain Insulators that range in color and vary in sizes!!! I am wondering if there are any collectors out there that are interested in buying them as i just dont have the room to display them. 

 If interested please email me and i will include pictures.


----------



## David Fertig (Mar 19, 2011)

That blue Peirce spool might bring $5-10, but I'd pass on the rest.

 Dave


----------



## BillinMo (Mar 19, 2011)

I don't see anything particularly compelling.  Dave's right - the blue spool is about the most valuable item there.  The Hemingray D-514 usually goes for about 2-3.00.  Except for those two, you probably don't want to pay more than fifty cents apiece for them. 

 There's a chance something better is hiding there and it's just not possible to tell from looking at the photos -- are any of the porcelains marked?  Are there are any embossing errors on the glass ones?


----------



## farmgal (Mar 19, 2011)

I have no clue....ding bat hasn't e-mailed me back...why ppl post stuff for sale and then don't e-mail ya is beyond me!


----------



## Brains (Mar 19, 2011)

congratulations, you are about to be blessed with wisdom that is my expert opinon:
 "nope"


----------



## SC pontil collector (Mar 20, 2011)

Do you have any cd 102, 121 or 101. If so, want colors and condition.
 sc pontil collector


----------



## farmgal (Mar 20, 2011)

Brains...If you were asking me that question....I have no idea what that means..Sorry I am an earlier....I was trying to purchase those insulators off craigslist. SIGH!!! I have no idea why ppl e-mail you and then don't reply!!! It's very rude in my opinion! miffed farmgal


----------

